

Apple must pay $368m after a court ruled FaceTime video calls infringed patents - RobAley
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/07/apple_loses_patent_case_facetime/

======
icefox
Overhyped title. Corporate lawyers explicitly tell developers to never ever
look at patents, read about patent news etc because if there is a chance they
knew about the patent and then used it it is tripple damages so of course they
"pay no attention to anyone's patents", that is how you are suppose to behave
given the way the system is currently setup.

------
unwiredben
Ah, the Register... they should know that it's industry-standard practice for
software engineers to explicitly not look into patents in their area since
that reduces the risk that an infringement will be treated as "willful" which
can lead to treble damages.

